# Need a sun shade



## Kingsford (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm looking for a nice fitting sun shade to protect the dash and seats when I park the car outside at work. Any good ones out there? Thanks!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Kingsford said:


> I'm looking for a nice fitting sun shade to protect the dash and seats when I park the car outside at work. Any good ones out there? Thanks!


I got a really nice one at autoanything.com.

http://www.autoanything.com/driving-accessories/60A1228A0A0.aspx


----------



## Balew (Sep 16, 2006)

I ordered mine from the dealer.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

$36 delivered perfect fit and quality use mine all the time so EZ.

http://www.afterthoughtsauto.com/gto-sunshade.html


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I have the same one Grouch has.... This is the one to have. You won't be disappointed.*


----------

